# Per me, no xe vero gnente



## mandarina.m

Una domanda per gli appassionati e non del commissario Montalbano. Nel romanzo _Il ladro di merendine_, capitolo cinque, c’è questo tenente Piovesan, comandante di una motovedetta, che parla della notte dell’omicidio sul mare in un dialetto diverso dal siciliano. Probabilmente si tratta di un dialetto settentrionale, ma a me interessa se, dalle poche battute fatte da Piovesan, si può capire un po’ più precisamente la sua località d’origine, e di conseguenza il suo dialetto.

Cito le battute contrassegnate dal dialetto che il tenente fa, parlando con un suo collega e il commissario:
“Per me, no xe vero gnente”.
“A mi sta storia del peschereccio la me sta proprio sul gobo”.
“Veramente tocava alla motovedetta _Lampo_ ché la xera più vicina”.
“Alla _Lampo _ghe xè andà drio il _Tuono_ e cussì un largo tratto de mare restò sguarnìo”.
---

Tratto da: Andrea Camilleri (1996) _Il ladro di merendine. _Palermo: Sellerio. p. 59.

Grazie a chiunque.


----------



## saltapicchio

Il dialetto in questione è certamente del Veneto, probabilmente veneziano.


----------



## Hermocrates

Non sono un asso a riconoscere i dialetti italiani, ma a colpo d'occhio (o d'orecchio) mi suona genericamente veneto.

Tra l'altro anche il cognome, Piovesan, rispetta una morfologia che ho notato tipica dei cognomi della zona del Veneto/Friuli.

Rye


----------



## Sprocedato

Ciao

In particolare _ghe _e _xè_ lo rivelano come veneto. Vale la pena notare che la _x_ è usata per il suono della _s_ sonora come in _sbaglio_.


----------



## federicoft

Aggiungo la perdita della consonante intervocalica come in _drio _(indietro), _sguarnio _(sguarnito) quale fenomeno tipico del veneto.
Anche il cognome Piovesan permette una localizzazione immediata.


----------



## mandarina.m

Sprocedato said:


> In particolare _ghe _e _xè_ lo rivelano come veneto. Vale la pena notare che la _x_ è usata per il suono della _s_ sonora come in _sbaglio_.


 
Aaaaa, se avessi saputo questo prima, avrei avuto meno dubbi! Il _xe _con la s sonora, come dici, mi e' molto piu' familiare. Comunque, grazie a tutti.


----------



## furs

Certamente veneto centrale (ci sono infatti varianti occidentali, centrali e orientali), probabilmente veneziano o padovano, pero' mischiato all'italiano, volutamente o perche' l'autore non conosce bene quel dialetto. Infatti 'per me' e' italiano, non veneto (sarebbe 'per mi'). Anche 'restò' e italiano, o come dicono i veneti, _lingua_), infatti in veneto il passato remoto non esiste.


----------



## Hermocrates

furs said:


> in veneto il passato remoto non esiste.



Interessante! Che tempo verbale si usa in veneto?


Rye


----------



## furs

Di solito il passato prossimo, qualche volta il trapassato. Anche quando parlano in italiano, i veneti tendono a usare il passato prossimo anche quando si riferiscono a eventi molto indietro nel tempo, per un calco inconscio dal dialetto.  
Aggiungerei peraltro che quasi tutti i dialetti del nord si comportano allo stesso modo. Il piemontese e il ligure, as esempio, conoscevano anticamente il passato remoto, ma i parlanti attuali (quei pochi rimasti) non lo usano piu'.


----------



## Hermocrates

furs said:


> Di solito il passato prossimo, qualche volta il trapassato. Anche quando parlano in italiano, i veneti tendono a usare il passato prossimo anche quando si riferiscono a eventi molto indietro nel tempo, per un calco inconscio dal dialetto.
> Aggiungerei peraltro che quasi tutti i dialetti del nord si comportano allo stesso modo. Il piemontese e il ligure, as esempio, conoscevano anticamente il passato remoto, ma i parlanti attuali (quei pochi rimasti) non lo usano piu'.



Sì, vero. Non ci avevo mai badato perché anche nell'uso parlato che faccio io non uso mai i trapassati... Al mio orecchio, suonano in italiano o letterari oppure arcaici (oppure varianti linguistiche dell'Italia centro-meridionale) e al massimo li uso nell'italiano scritto dove ancora hanno una collocazione stilistica. 

Non avevo associato però quest'uso dei tempi verbali a influenze dei dialetti locali. Avevo pensato fosse solo un caso di "economia" grammaticale (visto che comunque i trapassati non portano un grande contributo sematico rispetto agli altri passati). Anche in francese, per esempio, il trapassato ormai si è perso. 

Una curiosità: anche in Sardegna, da quello che ho notato, i parlanti non usano mai i tempi del trapassato. Non se sia collegato al fatto che storicamente (e linguisticamente) la Sardegna non è stata legata al resto dell'Italia meridionale (e anzi, è stata legata al Piemonte dopo la dominazione spagnola). 


Rye


----------



## Uafa81

Io credo che al sud si usi il passato remoto anche per azioni compiute da poco (ma finite) in virtù della lunga presenza spagnola in quelle terre.
Non dimentichiamoci che spesso e volentieri nei dialetti e non solo, al verbo "ho" si preferisce usare "tengo", quindi qualche influenza deve per forza esserci stata.
Anche in Friuli, oltre che in Veneto e suppongo in tutta l'Italia settentrionale, il remoto è scarsamente utilizzato. Per quel che mi riguarda, a livello orale per tempi lontani uso sempre il passato prossimo, e così i miei genitori o i nonni. Ad esempio: "tre anni fa sono stato in Irlanda". Formalmente non è corretto, ma è un utilizzo del tempo verbale estremamente diffuso qui.


----------



## federicoft

Se mi permettete, la predominanza del passato remoto nei dialetti o lingue meridionali e nello spagnolo dipende semplicemente dalla comune figliolanza dal latino (le lingue innovative semmai sono state quelle che hanno adottato il passato prossimo, come l'italiano o il francese). Tale e quale al perfetto.

Non ho mai capito perché queste teorie che vogliono fare risalire a "dominazioni straniere" alcuni fenomeni linguistici tracciabilissimi dal latino sono così popolari.


----------



## Uafa81

E allora perchè i dialetti settentrionali, che come i meridionali presumo derivino dal latino, hanno una concezione diversa del tempo nell'uso verbale?
Te lo chiedo da curioso, non da polemico.


----------



## federicoft

Uafa81 said:


> E allora perchè i dialetti settentrionali, che come i meridionali presumo derivino dal latino, hanno una concezione diversa del tempo nell'uso verbale?
> Te lo chiedo da curioso, non da polemico.



Perché gli idiomi centro-settentrionali (tra cui l'italiano standard) sono stati più innovativi degli idiomi meridionali e dello spagnolo, almeno nella fattispecie, ed hanno sviluppato un nuovo tempo verbale inesistente nel latino (il passato prossimo).

Se le lingue romanze non fossero state innovative, alcune di più ed altre di meno, parleremmo tutti latino.


----------



## Uafa81

A livello topografico, secoli di dominio spagnolo (che come lingua non ha innovato) possono aver frenato l'innovazione dei dialetti meridionali? O possono aver favorito l'entrata di certe forme, e mi rifaccio a "tengo" in luogo di "avere", che magari è la più nota?


----------



## federicoft

Non so quanto siamo in topic ma in tutta franchezza, no. Sono fenomeni che si possono facilmente far risalire al latino volgare, incluso l'ausiliare "tenere". L'influenza di una dominazione straniera si può limitare a qualche contributo nel lessico, non va a modificare le strutture grammaticali. Peraltro si trattava di una dominazione puramente dinastica: a Napoli parlava spagnolo il Viceré e forse qualcuno nella sua corte. Tutti gli altri parlavano napoletano.


----------



## Sprocedato

federicoft said:


> Se mi permettete, la predominanza del passato remoto nei dialetti o lingue meridionali e nello spagnolo dipende semplicemente dalla comune figliolanza dal latino (le lingue innovative semmai sono state quelle che hanno adottato il passato prossimo, come l'italiano o il francese). Tale e quale al perfetto.
> 
> Non ho mai capito perché queste teorie che vogliono fare risalire a "dominazioni straniere" alcuni fenomeni linguistici tracciabilissimi dal latino sono così popolari.





Gli influssi esogeni sulle lingue possono essere anche molto pervasivi, ma si cerca l'economia nelle spiegazioni. Fino al XII sec. (ma probabilmente anche oltre) il passato remoto si usava in tutta la romanità, con significato distinto da quello del passato prossimo, che pure esisteva. L'ho visto in sardo antico, in francese antico, in milanese antico, in veneto antico, per citare quelli che poi l'hanno perso.

Quelli che l'hanno perso possono essersi influenzati a vicenda, diffondendo una nuova moda linguistica. Gli altri hanno resistito.

Se poi qualcuno scopre che in Sicilia, _prima_ della dominazione borbonica, il passato remoto stava scomparendo, e _dopo_ è stato ripreso... allora vale la pena cercare spiegazioni più complesse.

Così, giusto per dire la mia.


----------



## elenuar

Non si tratta di veneziano né padovano. Le forme usate da Camilleri non appartengono a nessuna località veneta in particolare, si tratta di un dialetto "italianizzato" per permettere la comprensione da parte di chiunque, come è già stato osservato. "Per me" sarebbe "par mi". E a Venezia si dice "ghe gera", non "xera", ma a pochi chilometri di distanza pronuncia e lessico si differenziano moltissimo. Come osservavate, non viene mai utilizzato il passato remoto, si va dal passato prossimo al trapassato prossimo: per "restò" avrei detto "l'é restà", p.p. o "(g)l'ièra restà", t.p.


----------



## furs

Beh, elenuar, chiaramente, come peraltro avevo suggerito, Camilleri non e' un madrelingua veneto, quindi ha 'costruito' uno pseudo-veneto come pareva a lui, raggiungendo comunque un risultato apprezzabile (almeno per un non-veneto).  D'altra parte, sarai d'accordo che il risultato si avvicina di piu' al veneziano (il che e' peraltro forse quello che lo scrittore aveva in mente di conseguire, cioe' il veneziano come una sorta di "ur-veneto", non so se mi spiego), che ad altre varianti della lingua veneta. Non e' certamente veneto orientale o giuliano (il triestino e' la mia madrelingua, quindi di un tanto sono sicuro), ne', a me pare, un veneto occidentale, come potrebbe essere un veronese. Tra l'altro, anche la scelta del cognome del protagonista, che secondo www.paginebianche.it, e' attestato soprattutto nelle province di Treviso e Venezia, sembra orientare in questa direzione.


----------



## rainbowizard

elenuar said:


> Non si tratta di veneziano né padovano. Le forme usate da Camilleri non appartengono a nessuna località veneta in particolare, si tratta di un dialetto "italianizzato" per permettere la comprensione da parte di chiunque


 


furs said:


> Beh, elenuar, chiaramente, come peraltro avevo suggerito, Camilleri non e' un madrelingua veneto, quindi ha 'costruito' uno pseudo-veneto come pareva a lui, raggiungendo comunque un risultato apprezzabile (almeno per un non-veneto).


 
Sono d'accordo. Voglio aggiungere solo che nel veneto in generale (forse più specificamente nel veneto centrale e lagunare...) è ampiamente usata la consonante *Ł *che per un non veneto è obiettivamente difficile da rendere 

Per rendere l'esempio "più" Veneziano direi:

“Par mi, no xé vero gnénte”.
“A mi sta storia del pescherecio ła me sta propio sul gobo (o sul gròpo)”.
“Veramente tocava ała motovedetta _Lampo_ ché ła jera 'a più visina”.
(qua un Padovàn forse gavarìa dìto "ché ła zera 'a pì visina")
“Ała _Lampo _ghe xé ndà drìo el _Tuono_ e cussì un largo tratto de mare xé restà sguarnìo”.


----------



## Angel.Aura

> Amici,
> 
> Vi ricordo che questa discussione ha per oggetto *Per me, no xe vero gnente*.
> Vi prego di voler inserire commenti che si riferiscano alla questione posta nel primo messaggio.
> 
> Grazie per la collaborazione.
> 
> Laura
> Moderatrice


----------

